# "Digitale Medien und Spiele" studieren || Was haltet ihr davon?



## Kusarr (8. Oktober 2014)

hallo Leute,

zur zeit studiere ich noch Maschinenbau, jedoch gefällts mir immer weniger, wohin gegen Informatik, welches ich ein Semester hatte, recht viel Spaß gemacht hat. hatte sogar ne 2,7, obwohl ich gar nix auf die Prüfung gelernt habe  (zumindest ich find das gut =P)

Nun steh ich vor der Wahl einfach nur Informatik zu studieren oder eben "Digitale Medien und Spiele" zu studieren.
Aufmerksam wurde ich durch "Almost Daily #110: Videospiele mit Prof. Dr. Breitlauch".

Wie seht ihr das aus beruflicher Sicht? Wie sin eure Gedanken dazu?


----------



## Cinnayum (8. Oktober 2014)

Bleib bloß bei Masch-Bau. Der Stellenmarkt für "Unterhaltungsmedien" in Deutschland ist winzig. Außerdem ist der Alltag als Programmieräffchen / Berufsanfänger / Entwickler nichts Schönes.

Ingenieure hingegen werden gesucht, wie noch nie.

"Nur Informatik" ist sehr viel Mathematik und Theorie über Automaten, Softwareentwicklung, Architekturen und anderen Käse.
Der andere Studiengang wird zu sehr weich gewaschen sein, um als Informatiker ernst genommen zu werden, wenn es in der Zielbranche doch nicht klappt.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja doch, so wie du es dir vorstellst.

Ich bin Absolvent Dipl. Inf. Universität München 2006.


----------



## n3rd (8. Oktober 2014)

Hi moin Kusarr!

Darf ich mal vorweg fragen, was dich dazu bewegt hat Maschinenbau zu studieren? Die Frage hat ihre Berechtigung, 
da du natürlich als Löffel voll engagiert in das Studium gesprungen bist und in Verlauf des Werdegangs am Punkt
der Ernüchterung gekommen bist - sei es: Es ist zu kompliziert. Habe doch nicht das Interesse an dieser Fachrichtung.
usw.. Wie kannst du dir da sicher sein, dass bei diesem Studiengang es dir anders ergehen wird?

Zu Digitale Medien und Spiele: Die Branche ist A - ausgelaugt und B - was willst du später damit machen? Es ist ein Lückenfüller.
Man ist weder ein richtiger Informatiker, noch ein Gamedesigner.

Zu Informatik: Ein WPF-Kurs ist nur ein kurzes Overview, welches dir das grobe Gefühl und Verständnis für eine Fachrichtung 
vermitteln sollen. Informatik an sich ist viel mehr als nur simples eintippen von Routinen und Schleifen. Da muß man auch ein
gutes Verständnis von höherer Mathematik mitbringen und das wird die Tagesordnung sein. Die mathematische Komplexität 
an dich als Studenten, kann sogar höher ausfallen als bei reinem math. Studiengang! Eine 2,7 ist aber auch mies (sry), unabhängig
davon ob und wie du dich für die Arbeit vorbereitet hast.

An deiner Stelle würde ich das MB Studium durchziehen und erst wenn dieser Punkt erreicht ist mich links und rechts umgucken.
Ich kann aus eigener Studienerfahrung nur sagen, daß des öfteren alles einfach nur von dem Dozenten abhängt (ob er dir das
Fach schmackhaft machen kann) und natürlich auch von deiner inneren Welt. Man muß auch mal Preferencen setzten oder auch
einfach die eigene Sicht zu einem Fach wechseln (den faulen Hund muß man auch bekämpfen können). Mach dich nicht verrückt 
und lass dich nicht verunsichern - Entscheidungen aus dem Bauch haben die große Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Flop zu sein, da
ihnen an Logik fehlt! Es muß aber auch gesagt werden, dass die wenigen hier von mir verfaßten Zeilen nur meine Meinung
darstellen und von Tatsachen weit entfernt sein können. Im Endeffekt ist es dein Leben und nur du kannst und sollst über
den Werdegang dieses entscheiden. 

Wenn alles gut geht (schreibe gerade meine Masterarbeit), dann bin ich in wenigen Wochen M.sc. Ing..


----------



## moses85 (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Kusarr,

würde von einem Wechsel abraten. Da Informatik mehr ist als "klicki bunti"(was viele Studienanfänger da denken) und "Digitale Medien und Spiele" klingt wie etwas, was sich ein Prof ausgedacht hat um Subventionen zu erhalten. Falls dich der Infoansatz reizt kann man als Maschienenbauer auch Richtung Simulation oder Controlerprogrammierung gehen. Sobalt man die langweilige Theorie überstanden hat, macht das Studium mehr Spass.

Gruß

PS: sind alles Eigene Erfahrungen eines Dipl.Ing Maschinenbau


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Oktober 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> 
> zur zeit studiere ich noch Maschinenbau, jedoch gefällts mir immer weniger, wohin gegen Informatik, welches ich ein Semester hatte, recht viel Spaß gemacht hat. hatte sogar ne 2,7, obwohl ich gar nix auf die Prüfung gelernt habe  (zumindest ich find das gut =P)
> 
> ...



Das kommt drauf an,  wie weit bist du denn in Maschbau und wie stehst du dort?  Falls du schon recht weit bist,  würde ich das auf jeden Fall zu Ende bringen.  Falls du gerade erst angefangen hast,   könntest du auch wechseln.

Ich würde aber in jedem Fall zu Informatik raten.  Da kannst du dich später in Richtung Spiele oder Medien spezialisieren,  hast aber auf jeden Fall eine solide Basis.   "digitale Medien und Spiele"  klingt für mich sehr oberflächlich. 

Du solltest dir aber bewusst sein, dass Informatik alles andere als leicht ist. Dafür hast du eine recht breite Auswahl, was die spätere Berufswahl angeht. Laut Arbeitsamt gehen die Informatiker am Ende relativ gut weg, bekommen ganz passable Einstiegsgehälter und können (je nach Spezialisierung)  auch in fast jeder Branche gebraucht werden. 

An welcher Uni bist du denn?  Das wäre vielleicht auch gut zu wissen. 


(und da es hier im Thread ja gerade "in" ist, sich zu qualifizieren:  bin zur Zeit Info-Student an der RWTH Aachen)


----------



## Kusarr (10. Oktober 2014)

bin grad an der Hochschule in Karlsruhe. Grund der Überlegung is, das vor allem technische Mechanik mich ... ankotzt? .. ja doch genau das tut es 

echt ma .. scheiß fach -.- ...
Hab ich am Di die nachklausur geschrieben un auch die lief ned so :/

Bin mir einfach ned sicher ob es das richtige is. Später im beruf würds bestimmt alles spaß machen, was man so im Job macht. So krass wie in den Fächern is es später bestimmt nimme, vor allem weils dafür Software gibt, die die ganzen Kräfte und Spannungen etc ausrechnen.

naja, mal schauen wie die Nachklausur lief ...

PS: Info gibts hier auch, drum müsst ich mir au keine neue Wohnung suchen 
Das Ding is, dieses eine Semester, wo ichs hatte, war das mein Lieblingsfach. Das sagt schon einiges find ich


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2014)

Dich nervt also die Anwendung der physikalischen Berechnungen,  und du meinst es macht mehr Spaß,  die Software zu entwickeln die das übernimmt?    Da hab ich aber wirklich schlechte Neuigkeiten für dich ...


----------



## natalie (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich rate dir auch davon ab, in einen Medienstudiengang zu wechseln.
Und  zum Thema Informatik: In der Informatikvorlesung für Ingenieure kratzt  man nur an der Oberfläche der Materie. Das Informatikstudium ist in den  ersten Semestern eher ein Mathematikstudium.

Du bist sicher noch am Anfang deines Studiums, wenn du dich gerade noch mit TM herumschlägst.
Ich habe Elektrotechnik studiert und fand so manche  Grundlagenvorlesungen auch ziemlich uninteressant und war entsprechend  schlecht in den Prüfungen. 
Da muss man halt durch.
Wenn   du das aber erstmal hinter dir hast und dich in einen Bereich vertiefen  kannst, der dich interessiert und in dem du dir vorstellen kannst  später mal zu arbeiten, wird das Ganze wieder Spaß  machen.
Wegen eines einzigen Faches, mit dem du jetzt gerade nicht klar kommst, würde ich das Studium daher keinesfalls abbrechen.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Oktober 2014)

Tag auch 
Alle Anfang ist schwer ,ich studiere Elektrotechnik ,und ich weiss aus Erfahrung aber auch von anderen Freunden,die Maschinenbau,Informatik usw studieren,dass die ersten Semester schon recht hart sind aber eben auch Langweilig,weil du erstmal nur Theorie hast viel - das gilt aber glaub ich für alle Studiengänge nicht nur Ingenieurs und Naturwissenschaften 
Speziell bei den Ingenieurswissenschaften ist halt oft trockene Mathematik dabei ,besonders im Infostudiengang,glaub mir das wird auch nicht viel besser 

Dennoch wenn man so die 1.+2.Semester hinter sich hat,dann wirds angenehmer,weil zumindest bei mir kommt auch mehr Praxis dan rein 
Man hat nie koninuierlich irgendwo Spass oder Bock,irgendwo quält man sich immer durch 
Wenn du allerdings schon etwas weiter bist,und du keinen Spass an Maschinenb hast,dann wechsel aber erwarte nicht zu viel von Informatik 
Durchquälen sollte man sich auch nicht ständig,weil dann ist es nicht das richtige eben und man will ja noch leben 
Wenn dir Info wirklich mehr Spass macht ,frage ich mich wieso du gewechsel hast ^^ 

ps; von diesem Spiele Studiengang rate ich dir ebenfalls ab,die Gründe wurden schon genannt


----------



## Veriquitas (22. Oktober 2014)

Digitale Medien und Spiele sind erstens mal Äpfel und Birnen. Genauso ist es ein Irreglaube das man Informatik studieren muss um in der Spielbranche fuss zu fassen. Das mag für Programmierer wichtig sein, Programmierer sind die Leute die das Handwerk ausühren und das machen was der Gamedirector verlangt oder Gamedesigner je nachdem. Die kreativen Dinge in Spielen werden nicht von den Programmieren gemacht, die Konzentrieren sich darauf vernüftigen Code zu schreiben. Erstmal sollte man sich informieren aus was Spiele bestehen und das ist nicht nur Programmierung. Denn dadurch versteht man erst die Arbeit dahinter und kann dann ausprobieren was einem liegt (modeln, texturen etc.). Talent zählt in der Branche viel mehr als der Kram auf dem Papier, du kannst noch so gut bestimmte Tools beherschen, wenn du bestimmt Dinge nicht umsetzen kannst die das Spiel verlangt bringt das nichts. Die Gamesacedemy zb. ist das einzig sinnvolle meiner Meinung nach, kostet aber ne Menge Geld. Ansonsten sich erstmal ein genaues Bild darüber machen indem man moddet, dadruch erkennt man sehr gut die ganzen Flaschenhälse die eine Spielentwicklung so mit sich bringt.


----------

